# The 3 Mini Amigos - By XxDollarBillxX



## XxDollarBillxX

Hey All,
I wanted a small shooter so i designed a model for my hand. I now make this design available to the forum. Moderators. If there is an issue with me using the logo please PM Me.

I Have made one of these so far, Its a great shooter. The middle palm swell turns out its a perfect size for my nephew. so maybe this design might also be suitable for children. Always take care when using a slingshot. Your safety and the safety of people around you and the property around you should always be considered when playing with any slingshots.

Anyway, Comments & Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Jesus Freak

Cool idea!


----------



## harson

Nice stuff bill ,i might give these a try ,i like mini,s


----------



## e~shot

Looks nice!


----------



## Btoon84

nice n simple. good little template. thanks


----------



## e.m.fletcher

Thanks, I will try those with my son. He is turning 5 next month.

How old was your nephew when shooting with it and which bands did you choose. I am just thinking about ordering some different Thera-Bands but I am not sure about the strength/color. And to be honest I do not want to buy every color. Green - starting with a single band and maybe double it?


----------



## cromag

nice design


----------



## Mings

Thank you so mich for the template. Got one of these finished up this past weekend. So much fun to shoot and perfect size, I'm in to the little frames. Plus it has a little ergonomic curve


----------



## cromag

It's a wonderful set of starting templates , but i always have trouble straying from the original. Here's one not quite finished with the finish


----------



## Sandstorm

cromag said:


> It's a wonderful set of starting templates , but i always have trouble straying from the original. Here's one not quite finished with the finish
> View attachment 355434
> View attachment 355436


Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Booral121

Are these not LBS


----------



## cromag

Booral121 said:


> Are these not LBS


3 amigo template birthday is 3/09/2012 , you decide


----------



## Booral121

cromag said:


> 3 amigo template birthday is 3/09/2012 , you decide


@cromag 🙌 from what I've just been told there's alot of carry on about this subject on Facebook justnow .People saying LBS is a amigo and I agree 👍 🎯👊


----------



## cromag

I have no idea or desire to know what's going on with Fakebook.
Obvious is obvious


----------



## Jcharmin92

cromag said:


> It's a wonderful set of starting templates , but i always have trouble straying from the original. Here's one not quite finished with the finish
> View attachment 355434
> View attachment 355436


Man those are amazing.


----------



## Jcharmin92

It's crazy this pops up because this is the template I used for those oak frames I just made. I just went crazy and did my own thing once I cut it out.


----------



## skarrd

i have three of Joeys LBS's and a couple amigos i cut out,similiar shape but nowhere close to the LBS,just my .02 cents worth


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> i have three of Joeys LBS's and a couple amigos i cut out,similiar shape but nowhere close to the LBS,just my .02 cents worth


I agree, I have two of Joey’s LBS frames and definitely different than the Amigos, my .02 worth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

actually i only have 2 left,my grandaughter has the other one,lol


----------



## brucered

Booral121 said:


> @cromag 🙌 from what I've just been told there's alot of carry on about this subject on Facebook justnow .People saying LBS is a amigo and I agree 👍 🎯👊


With all the new frames popping up lately, I knew I had seen it before.

A quick search brought me to this thread.

Great design @XxDollarBillxX


----------

